# Sorry, I have to go now.



## dcx97

Hello,

How would I say "Sorry, I have to go now."? I'm guessing either

1. slikha, ani mukhrakh laruts akhshav.
2. slikha, ani tsarikh la'azov akhshav.

Thanks!


----------



## slus

The first one is what most people would say. It's slangish. You don't need the akhshav. If you mukhrakh laruts it must be akhshav...

For the second one, a more formal way of speaking, I suggest ani tsarikh/mukhrakh/khayav lalekhet. And you can do with or without the akhshav.

All assuming you're a guy, of course.


----------



## dcx97

So "mukhrakh" is less formal than "tsarikh"?
What about "laruts"? Is it less formal than "la'azov"?


----------



## WhoCaresMan

In colloquial Hebrew we say :
"סליחה אני חייב/צריך לזוז"
(Slikha, ani hayav/tsarikh lazuz)

Which literally means "I have to move"

You can also say :
"סליחה אני צריך/חייב ללכת"
(Slikha, ani tsarikh/hayav lalehet)

And no, "mukhrakh" is way more formal than "tsarikh", no one says "mukhrakh" in daily speech.

"La'azov" is indeed more formal than "laruts"


----------



## I see you

I think "laruts" doesn't mean the same thing as "la'azov". The latter means "to leave" while the former means "to run". But I may be wrong.


----------



## shalom00

"Larutz" carries a slight connotation of hurrying.
But the very meaning of "I have to go now" is that you are hurrying to somewhere else.


----------



## elroy

Is לעוף or לעוף מפה ever used in this context?

I know you can say עוף מפה to mean "get the hell out of here" or "get lost," but I'm not sure if it can be used to refer to the speaker (maybe in a semi-self-deprecating way, like the English "I have to get the hell out of there")?


----------



## WhoCaresMan

elroy said:


> Is לעוף or לעוף מפה ever used in this context?
> 
> I know you can say עוף מפה to mean "get the hell out of here" or "get lost," but I'm not sure if it can be used to refer to the speaker (maybe in a semi-self-deprecating way, like the English "I have to get the hell out of there")?



Yes לעוף definitely works here.

לעוף מפה sounds you like you're being chased by someone, you won't hear it often.


----------



## oopqoo

I would say לעוף in terms of tone is not self-deprecating but it just sounds slightly more urgent than ללכת - by the nature of the word itself since flying (even though here it means more "shooting off" than flying like a bird or an airplane) is faster than walking. An even more urgent word would be לטוס. So the three options are (bearing in mind you can switch חייב with צריך):
אני חייב ללכת
אני חייב לעוף
אני חייב לטוס

For סליחה, because the word itself sounds a little formal I wouldn't talk in too much slang in a context that calls for סליחה - so I'd go with ללכת. If given an informal context then I'd use סורי ('sorry' pronounced in an Israeli Hebrew accent) or, if with friends/family, I'd soften it with another word like מאמי or כפרה עליך, and feel free to use any one of ללכת לעוף ולטוס:
כפרה עליך אני חייב לטוס


----------

